# RTV Gasket Maker for Auger Gearcase



## McRob (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm just about to re-assemble my 1027LE auger gear case after replacing all the seals. It calls for gasket maker but all I've been able to get my hands on so far is Permatex Ultra Black. I know Permatex makes an RTV gasket maker specifically for gear oil but I haven't been able to find any locally. Would I have any issues using the Ultra Black? I'm refilling with Ariens recommended OEM gear lube.

Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Where is your "Locally" ?? Please add to your profile.


----------



## McRob (Jan 13, 2015)

Locally is St. John's, Newfoundland.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

permatex ultra black will work fine


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just don't use the red. The red seems so common and so many people grab it but it's actually detrimental to some metals.
Permatex should have pulled it decades ago when GM warned them and quit using it but they make a fortune off the stuff.

The specific stuff in a tube is P/N 81182. It would likely last longer but the black should hold up well and being a hands on guy you can check out the case for leaks and catch it in a few years (decades) when it starts to leak again


----------



## McRob (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks guys - figured it would be good and if it leaks again I'll change out the gear case for the new steel? model they're using now.

It was one huge pain in the ass getting everything apart thought - the impeller and pulleys were rusted on solid.

Cheers!


----------

